

Critique my summer project: talkOlympics.com - deyan
http://talkolympics.com/

======
deyan
Hey Hacker News,

I would love to get some feedback on my summer project:

talkOlympics aggregates the latest on the Olympics and lets you read it
together with other surfers. While browsing, you see the people following the
games and also the article that they are currently reading. You can follow the
crowds to find interesting articles or join the group chat to discuss the
competition.

We put together the site in order to test whether / how this whole idea of
social browsing could work. Please let me know what you think - I have found
out that HN is the best place to get high-quality feedback!

